

Silk Road successors: Drug listings on illegal websites - jackgavigan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/05/daily-chart-13

======
hackercurious
ROSS ULBRICHT has been sentenced to life in jail for his role in the Silk
Road. This article shows what a waste of resources this trail was. Online
markets for illegal substances are going to follow the path of file sharing,
both are nearly impossible to stop.

"Closing down the web’s biggest drug shop has simply cleared the way for
competitors."

